# How do you wash your horses in Winter?



## apkelly01 (18 November 2007)

Ok, I 've Super in from the field, but she is manky. I'd love to wash her, but what's the best way in winter? I've washed her before in Winter, but don't remember it being soooo cold. I don't want her to freeze.

So what's the best way, and how do you do it?


----------



## Guinness (18 November 2007)

Dont do it!


----------



## asbo (18 November 2007)

for fizz same as i do all year, wear lots &amp; lots of protection as she is a cow lol

jay i sponge down with warm water, thats it, was his tail as normal


----------



## catembi (18 November 2007)

I've got a grey &amp; I just do his tail if I'm competing.  He's fully rugged &amp; has a snuggys hood so he stays clean.


----------



## _Libby_ (18 November 2007)

Personally I wouldnt wash mine in winter except legs and tail, at a push mane but with cosy rug on whilst doing it


----------



## apkelly01 (18 November 2007)

Thanks everyone 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Yeah her coat is long as well, so she'll take ages to dry. I was going to sponge her but thought if there was a way to wash her, I'd try. I'll sponge wash her so and I'll wash her tail as usual.

Why can't it be Summer!


----------



## KatB (18 November 2007)

When mine is working enough to need to be washed (competing) he is fully clipped. If he needs a clean to go to a comp, he gets hot towelled and then his mane and tail washed in warm water, thoroughly scraped off immediately and then rugged up with either multiple fleeces and a lwt stable rug with rug onto until dry, or a coolex rug and a stable rug. This was the fleece/thermatex keeps them warm and wicks moisture, and the stable rug adds heat without getting wet. However, you HAVE to be prepared to wait around until dry to swap for dry warm rugs later, so I will normally pop back a couple of hours after washing 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Fleeces and Coolex rugs are a lifesaver!!


----------



## Stella (18 November 2007)

Flora is snuggled in full neck rugs in winter. And I will only properly wash her tail and legs (and I don't do her legs unless they really need doing). I will use a damp towel over her mane, face and ears if we are going to a show etc and if she gets a bit greasy - e.g. after clipping, I will give her a 'skin wash' (as our traditional hunting yard YM calls it) by wringing (not just squeezing) a cloth out in hot water a cap full of metholated spirit and a drop of shampoo or washing-up liquid, and wiping it over her.


----------



## apkelly01 (18 November 2007)

Thanks again guys. I suppose I'll try and give her a bit of a clip first and loose some hair! Then I'll give her a bit of a towel/sponge lick and a promise wash 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I've given my fleece away, so I'll need to buy a new one and I like the sound of the rug KatB mentioned


----------



## KatB (18 November 2007)

the coolex rugs are fab, but not cheap! DO an internet search, I got mine for £67 I think....


----------



## MillionDollar (18 November 2007)

I give them a towel bath. Get a bucket of hot water, as hot as you can get, but you can put your hand in. Then using a tea towel, soak it, then wring it out and then wash horse with it. It's unbelieveable the muck that comes out, even on a 'clean' horse. Just make sure you rug up after.

But soon I shall have an indoor wash room with hot water and then a solarium with dryers  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 hehe.


----------



## apkelly01 (18 November 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
I give them a towel bath. Get a bucket of hot water, as hot as you can get, but you can put your hand in. Then using a tea towel, soak it, then wring it out and then wash horse with it. It's unbelieveable the muck that comes out, even on a 'clean' horse. Just make sure you rug up after.

But soon I shall have an indoor wash room with hot water and then a solarium with dryers  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 hehe. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Lucky you!


----------



## PennyJ (18 November 2007)

Only when I absolutely have to, and then its legs, mane, tail and face and body stains only.  He's grey, so I can't really get away with just hoping nobody will notice at those early shows.  But for everything else people just have to take him as he comes.  Then it's hot water, only the essential parts exposed, rinse in cold and all done as quickly as possible before the rugs go back on.


----------



## JadeWisc (18 November 2007)

I don't


----------



## MagicMelon (19 November 2007)

Don't wash. I have a grey who lives out 24/7 who I compete most weekends. It proves challenging! He's hunter clipped which I think helps (although obviously only do if being worked enough). He's well rugged up which keeps his body clean. I do wash the tail and if REALLY bad then I'll sometimes wash his legs as well. Otherwise, I just use warm water and vinegar to wash of the odd stain. My main issue is his mane which gets greasy - cant wait to wash that come Spring!


----------



## ISHmad (19 November 2007)

Never wash ours in winter, never, ever, ever.


----------



## Persephone (19 November 2007)

Hot wet towel and a thermatex.


----------



## Theresa_F (19 November 2007)

I don't unless they are clipped and then I hot towel as they dry quickly.  I would not wash with a thick coat unless I had the wonderful facility of drying lamps.

I bag my gypsy cob's mane and tail and cover his legs in oil which keeps the worst of the mud off.  He also has a rug on when turned out.

Lots of grooming if needed gets him presentable.


----------



## JenHunt (19 November 2007)

warm water, and no'rinse shampoo thorough scrub and squeegee out followed by a layer of alva coat shine to seal the coat, and i put on a fleece rug and cotton sheet until he is dry. i then put another layer of alva ultimate finish and his normal rugs. 

this gets him clean and then helps keep him clean. brilliant!


----------



## Touchwood (19 November 2007)

I hot towel the competing ones on a weekly basis and of course good old fashioned body brushing, and they also get leg washes and mane/tail washes with warm water.


----------



## apkelly01 (19 November 2007)

THanks everyone - I'll try all the above and if all else feels I'll leave her into the local laundrette for dry cleaning


----------

